
Oxidize 1K: A Remote Rust Conference - Argorak
https://oxidizeconf.com/oxidize-1k/
======
jamesmunns
Hey all, we just announced Oxidize 1K: A remote lightning conference for
Embedded Rust.

Because the situation with COVID-19 is causing issues with conferences and
events around the world, we wanted to provide a chance for folks to interact
from home. Oxidize 1K isn't replacing the main Oxidize Conference, but we're
trying out new things, just in case!

We've also opened our CFP[0] if you'd like to submit a talk, it'll be open
until 8AM CET on Monday!

Happy to answer any questions :)

[0]:
[https://cfp.oxidizeconf.com/events/oxidize-1k/](https://cfp.oxidizeconf.com/events/oxidize-1k/)

